# Also forgot to introduce myself



## KenpoNoChikara (Sep 28, 2004)

Hello everyone, as a few of you already know, I'm kenponochikara or whatever you want to say that's shorter. Make something up, I can't think of anything   Forgot to introduce myself ...*lowers head in shame* How rude of me


----------



## TigerWoman (Sep 28, 2004)

Hi, welcome to the board. Maybe you can tell us something about yourself? TW


----------



## Michael Billings (Sep 28, 2004)

*HOWDY* and welcome to MartialTalk. On behalf of the MT staff, hope you have a great time on the forum. Kick back and make yourself at home.

  -Michael


----------



## KenpoNoChikara (Sep 28, 2004)

Thanks for the welcome. Well I've doing Kenpo for about 3 1/2 years, so I haven't been training all that long yet  I'm hoping to get some weapons training, and also become an instructor.


----------



## KenpoTess (Sep 29, 2004)

Hiya KNC  Welcome to another Kenpo Sister~!

Enjoy~!! 

~Tess


----------



## KenpoNoChikara (Sep 29, 2004)

Thank you very much, KenpoTess  Been having fun so far!


----------



## Cryozombie (Sep 29, 2004)

Hi,

Welcome to Martial Talk!


----------



## Enson (Sep 30, 2004)

welcome aboard, and happy posting!

peace


----------



## jfarnsworth (Sep 30, 2004)

KenpoNoChikara said:
			
		

> Thanks for the welcome. Well I've doing Kenpo for about 3 1/2 years, so I haven't been training all that long yet


Yep, 10yrs. here and I find I know very little.   :uhyeah:


----------



## KenpoNoChikara (Sep 30, 2004)

jfarnsworth said:
			
		

> Yep, 10yrs. here and I find I know very little.  :uhyeah:


Seven more years of knowlege and experience then I have


----------



## Baytor (Sep 30, 2004)

KenpoNoChikara said:
			
		

> Hello everyone, as a few of you already know, I'm kenponochikara or whatever you want to say that's shorter. Make something up, I can't think of anything  Forgot to introduce myself ...*lowers head in shame* How rude of me


So can I call you...Betty?  How about Evil Betty?  Just kidding, don't mind my obscure references to really bad movies and welcome aboard.


----------



## KenpoNoChikara (Sep 30, 2004)

Thanks, a few people have called me KNC.....


----------



## Drac (Oct 5, 2004)

Your rudeness is forgiven and forgotten..Welcome..


----------



## Oak Bo (Oct 5, 2004)

:wavey: Hi KenpoNoChikara, glad to meet you.
  :asian:


----------

